# Applied for CSV, been issue Quota Work permit



## itsrajatm (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello,

I applied for CSV in month of Aug and been issued *Quota Work permit* which seems really confusing to me. As far as i know, Quota work permit was discontinued and now only 'Critical Skills Visa' will be issued by Home affairs. Has anyone also faced similar concerns? Visa issued is for 12 months but heading says 'Quota Work Permit' with my critical skills mentioned below. Can there be any problems in SA/immigration ? Please help


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

itsrajatm said:


> Hello,
> 
> I applied for CSV in month of Aug and been issued *Quota Work permit* which seems really confusing to me. As far as i know, Quota work permit was discontinued and now only 'Critical Skills Visa' will be issued by Home affairs. Has anyone also faced similar concerns? Visa issued is for 12 months but heading says 'Quota Work Permit' with my critical skills mentioned below. Can there be any problems in SA/immigration ? Please help


I've heard of this before. Apparently, this happens when they run out of CSV stickers to your passport.
I don't think this is an issue. How ever inform VFS in writing about this and get it changed in SA.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

The work permit is issued based upon your critical skills. There is no such thing as a "critical skills visa"


----------



## itsrajatm (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. Are you saying anyone issued work permit based on critical skills will be issues 'Quota Work Permit' ? As far as I know, 'Quota Work Permit' was discontinued and new category called 'critical skills visa' is being issued.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Read what I wrote!


----------



## itsrajatm (Jun 22, 2014)

CSVindia said:


> I've heard of this before. Apparently, this happens when they run out of CSV stickers to your passport.
> I don't think this is an issue. How ever inform VFS in writing about this and get it changed in SA.


So u mean i can get it changed directly or do i have to follow a process of informing VFS in SA then getting it changed? Also, is it possible to change the same while in SA without job offer?


----------



## itsrajatm (Jun 22, 2014)

Oyibopeppeh said:


> Read what I wrote!


thanks


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

itsrajatm said:


> So u mean i can get it changed directly or do i have to follow a process of informing VFS in SA then getting it changed? Also, is it possible to change the same while in SA without job offer?


I suggest, post getting the job offer get it changed for once. However consult VFS.


----------

